# ********... the next version. What do you want???



## KevinST

OK, Jae and I have finally decided that YaBB, while being really good at what it does, is just a little under powered for the number of members, threads, and simultaneously logged on users. It appears that this is probably the most heavily used YaBB system - anywhere 
One option would be to delete all users and threads and start again, but we quickly decided against that one  ;D

We've currently got a list of optional systems that we're looking at, but realise that this may be a good time to poll you lot to see what features you like / dislike about this place... and what additional features you would like to see.

Unfortunatly because our system has been heavily modified fromthe staandard YaBB system we're likely to loose some functions, but if we know whats's needed then we can concentrat on retaining those.

This isn't ment to be a full discussion, but we would appreciate it if you could just list 5 features you like about the current system, and what you would like to see in the future.

Retaining all the current threads and users is number 1 priority (even if it means that Jae types all the threads in again by hand  ).

Thanks all!

Here's my list:
ability to jump straight to the first unread post.
Instant messages.
ability to restrict viewing of specified boards.
ability to add custom smilies.
ability to add rich text formatting to messages.


----------



## Silversea

As you have listed and maybe a spell checker ;D


----------



## nutts

pull down menu containing "standard" topics to attach to a thread for better searching... : Never going to be perfect, but...[/*]
the ability to click on this on the board and filter / sort by these "topics". So for example if I wanted to find all the threads on Bose, I could click on filter / sort by topic "Bose"[/*]
ability to jump straight to the first unread post. [/*]
spell checker[/*]
ability to restrict viewing of specified boards. [/*]


----------



## jhaig

An idiot proof way of inserting images and sig pics ;D

Oh and a sprellchequer 

Perhaps the ability to turn off sig pics for those browing at work (tut tut)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

as above, plus ability to handle polls...

I use a 2 wheeled forum that has a 'show all new threads since last visit' option, which is kinda handy

different skins 

(please )

fank oo for askin! 8)


----------



## roc

how about a separate page with a UK / Europe map on it, then we can have members individual locations mapped out, see where we all are and also see where we don't have coverage

Only a suggestion, no real benefit it just may look graphically pleasing to the eye

I'll get my coat [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## nutts

Just looking at a version of this for TTOC members... with all these features. 



> how about a separate page with a UK / Europe map on it, then we can have members individual locations mapped out, see where we all are and also see where we don't have coverage
> 
> Only a suggestion, no real benefit it just may look graphically pleasing to the eye
> 
> I'll get my coat [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## KevinST

There's a version of that for YaBB - not sure about any of the other forum apps though.
Did look at it some time ago for this site, but it's quite processor hungry (which for the activity on this site isn't good :-/ )
I guess Mark's verions for the TTOC committee forum will be fine as he's only got to deal with 30 users instead of 3000 
(Mark - that is just for TTOC committee isn't it??? you message implies it'll be for all TTOC members :-/ )


----------



## nutts

Still not sure how it might work... It seems to be a little buggy and have spent time finding and fixing.
:-/

and the maps are continental...

I was hoping to be able to add OC members and then to be able to place a link here (ttoc board) so members can see the membership spread, but it doesn't look that good :-/

It will however, allow a user to click on a name and that persons name flashes on the map or you can click on the map and it will show the that persons profile.

So it does have some good qualities, but is a little dire in someways...

I'll keep looking. 



> There's a version of that for YaBB - not sure about any of the other forum apps though.
> Did look at it some time ago for this site, but it's quite processor hungry (which for the activity on this site isn't good Â :-/ )
> I guess Mark's verions for the TTOC committee forum will be fine as he's only got to deal with 30 users instead of 3000 Â
> (Mark - that is just for TTOC committee isn't it??? you message implies it'll be for all TTOC members Â :-/ )


----------



## A3DFU

> how about a separate page with a UK / Europe map on it, then we can have members individual locations mapped out, see where we all are and also see where we don't have coverage
> 
> Only a suggestion, no real benefit it just may look graphically pleasing to the eye
> 
> I'll get my coat [smiley=idea.gif]


I'm not too sure about this: it may be a brilliant way to show potential car thieves where picking would be easiest 

Other than that: keep the current features. The forum is fine as it is 

Oh: automatic notification of replies to a thread which is being watched like on the ... other forum


----------



## kmpowell

My requests are:

1: More threads per page on the 'UK TT Forum' forum. The main forum moves so fast that if you miss just one day you might miss a thread. Plus important sticky threads limit the number visible. I would suggest 30 or 40 instead of 20 threads

2: A popup window to tell you that you have a new unread IM. (Just like on Audi-sport)

3: The ability to view 'ALL' replies in a thread on one page i.e where it currently shows the numbers in blue under the thread title and also at the bottom of the page '1 2 3', it would show '1 2 3 ALL'

4: Username to display in red to show that he or she is currently online

5: An Anti 'Max Power' filter.......... :


----------



## icruicks

Would it be possible to view threads WITHOUT sig pics/avatars? Can't really claim a screen is work related when a 4 inch picture of a TT pops up...


----------



## moley

> 2: A popup window to tell you that you have a new unread IM. (Just like on Audi-sport)
> 
> 4: Username to display in red to show that he or she is currently online


I'll second these two new features.

Also keep the ability to jump straight to the first unread post.

Moley


----------



## nutts

There is already a yabba mod to have a popup message when you get an IM.

There is also a yabba mod to allow only certain boards to contribute to a users post count...

Both these may prove useful to the next ver of the ******** : ;D


----------



## KevinST

all.. the next version of this site is almost 99% certainly not going to be YaBB so saying that a feature is available or not on YaBB makes no difference.

We just want to know what features user like / dislike... and what additional features they may want.


----------



## paulb

Two nice features on seloc.org:

1. Stealth mode - no graphics and a plain white background - good for work

2. The ability to view all new posts from any forum on a single screen (i.e. TTOC/OffTop/Flame/etc) Ideal if you want to catch up or leave it running at work to see what's happening

Paul


----------



## nutts

Ok.

I think the following features would prove useful

- popup message when you get an IM.

- allow only certain boards to contribute to a users post count...



> all.. the next version of this site is almost 99% certainly not going to be YaBB so saying that a feature is available or not on YaBB makes no difference.
> 
> We just want to know what features user like / dislike... and what additional features they may want.


----------



## Neil

> 1. Stealth mode - no graphics and a plain white background - good for work


Excellent idea, that would be really good.

I also like the fact that you can go to your 1st unread post in a thread by clicking on "new".


----------



## vagman

I think that the overall impact of the existing forum is second to none.

If and when there is a change, I really hope that it is as easy to navigate and read as this one. Too many forums out there are clumsy to use and can be difficult to read.

It is interesting to note that most of the ideas put forward are merely minor tweaks, which suggests that our current forum, more or less meets the users expectations.

HAving said all that, some method of keeping the hackers at bay would be useful.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Kevin
have you looked at http://www.phpbb.com/ ?

it's used to run the 2 wheeled site I spend the rest of my working day on.... 

you have IM of an example


----------



## Jae

This is what we are looking at as an engine 

The site will look just like this one (or as close as I can get it!!) so dont worry about navigation 

Jae


----------



## CH_Peter

We fear change :'(

Seriously, this is by far the best layout and simplist navigation of a forum I've seen anywhere. Keep these features you have right now, and stick with a similar layout, and whatever extra comes up, you're a hero.

I would try and get people to list what they like most about the current layout, so that you don't chop anything which will really put people's noses out of joint. My fav's are:-

Layout, layout, layout
You always know where you are
Jumping through long threads is quick and easy
IM system
Forums are separated clearly
Formatting msgs and adding smilies is simple - well, if you're not using Safari or Mozilla/Firebird - which sticks them at the end of your post every time)
Email notification is good

Pete


----------



## nutts

Also an area in the profile to be displayed on a post under your userid, that contains "spare" fields that we can use for membership id, and stuff like model, colour, alloys, mods, power, etc


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> Also an area in the profile to be displayed on a post under your userid, that contains "spare" fields that we can use for membership id, and stuff like model, colour, alloys, mods, power, etc


that would be good.
location (even a vauge 'op Norf', 'Landarn', 'sheep country') sort of thing would be handy too.


----------



## jonah

Ative topic button, ability to check box on IM's and delete selected ones rather than having to do each one indevidually or all,


----------



## garyc

> I think that the overall impact of the existing forum is second to none.
> 
> If and when there is a change, I really hope that it is as easy to navigate and read as this one. Too many forums out there are clumsy to use and can be difficult to read.
> 
> It is interesting to note that most of the ideas put forward are merely minor tweaks, which suggests that our current forum, Â more or less meets the users expectations. Â
> 
> HAving said all that, some method of keeping the hackers at bay would be useful.


Agree. In the main it is all fine. If it ain't broke don't fix it etc.

One suggestion; how about an area for all the various members websites, with a URL and a 2 line description? We have people here with computer memory sites, watch sites, polish sites, and all the other stuff that people often are looking for.

This could be connected with group buys etc.


----------



## David_A

pistonheads have a sin bin type of affair where when someone is an arse they are put in the bin and banned for week, repeated binnings mean they get kicked off.

Could be useful. Though it will of course be controverisal who is binned and what for - but hey thats why your moderators 

Dave


----------



## nutts

A profile that contains more user defined variables. So the user decides whether they want to display everyones sig pics, how many posts per page or threads per page, etc


----------



## nutts

Maybe have a 3rd section in Wanted/Sale... an auction section :-/


----------



## Kell

I only use this and the MKIV forum and the three things that I find I like there that aren't here are:

The IM thingy - that it tells you when you have new ones.

The Gallery - each user has up to 30 pics - but they're all under 150k or can't be uploaded (though to be fair, they've just had to cancel this feature due to badwidth).

There's also a section under your own profile which tells you which threads you last posted in (with a link) and alos which threads you started (also with a link). Of the three, this would be the most handy for me as I often post in threads and then lose them over the weekend. It's also handy if you ask a specific question and then forget to bookmark it as you can always go back to it and find the answer.


----------



## davidg

More than 30 im's held in your in/out box ,looks like this is all we get on the new site


----------



## scoTTy

Can we have an English Language forum? Then anytime anyone is feeling a little picky, they can have a location for their posts. This may turn into quite a knowledge database from which we may all learn mucho lingo hence taking the forum up hill rather than down.


----------



## moley

> Can we have an English Language forum? Then anytime anyone is feeling a little picky, they can have a location for their posts. This may turn into quite a knowledge database from which we may all learn mucho lingo hence taking the forum up hill rather than down. Â


Are you feeling a bit "upsetted" by all this rain 

Moley


----------



## scoTTy

;D


----------



## mighTy Tee

I find the "Active Topics" (since last login & by number of hours/days) button most useful on other forums.

(sorry if this has been requested earlier in this topic)


----------



## Silversea

On my wish list there would be "NO BLOODY POP-UPS"!!!!! :-X


----------



## ttimp

email option - able to 'opt-in' to chosen forums and pick either individual mails or 'digest' mode. I realise this has the potential for a 'user' to get hundreds of mails a day. Obviously this would need to be 'plain text' only, not HTML.

(this isn't currently available is it and I'm being stupid, having missed it??)


----------



## KevinST

Thanks all!!

Some great feedback and it's all appreciated.

Jae and I have decided (well, I think we have  ) on the new software. I've been playing with it and it have sucessfully converted 99% of users, posts and threads.
We're missing some due to corruptions in the current database and users having ' (single quotes) in their signatures (when importing into SQL, a ' implies the end of field).

Many of the functions that have been mentioned are in the standard install and I'll be looking for modifications to incorporate the others over time.


----------



## nutts

So when can you let me have a play : : ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> So when can you let me have a play : : ;D


volunteers needed to break it beta test  it?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Ok
I've been thunking about this for a while now - sorry it's taken so long - I don't thunk too kwick.... :-[

As a relative newbie - particularily one who found this place before ordering a TT - I've got to say what a fantastic source of information (and amusement!) it has been. So Thank You all. 

What would have made my life complete (how sad I am?) :

A section for FAQs. I know we have a FAQ link - but the same questions seem to keep on cropping up again and again - and I put my hands up as one of the people doing the asking - 'Sat Nav' / 'Mobile Phone Holder' / 'Beep on Arm' etc etc etc. Could we have a (closely moderated ) set of threads on this sort of thing?[/*]
The hardest choices I had when choosing the TT spec: which model (R vs C); what version; what options; and what colour (internal / external) (Ok - basically everything except that I wanted a TT )
What would be *really* useful (IMO - 4 what it's worth) - a locked thread explaining the differences between the models and a carefully selected set of pics - perhaps 1 or 2 of each of the available colours?[/*]
Finally - can we have a 'welcome' room? I did feel a bit odd launching in with my first post asking a question without saying 'hi' first.....[/*]

just random thoughts - please feel free to use or ignore!


----------



## W7 PMC

Only thing i can add to all the other suggestions is a logon memory (probably a far more technical term for it, but i don't know what else to call it ). This being where you just type the 1st letter of your user name & the remainder plus password is entered automatically.

This feature appears on most other forums & would save time & hassle.

Cheers 8) ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> Only thing i can add to all the other suggestions is a logon memory (probably a far more technical term for it, but i don't know what else to call it ). This being where you just type the 1st letter of your user name & the remainder plus password is entered automatically.
> 
> This feature appears on most other forums & would save time & hassle.
> 
> Cheers 8) ;D


um. Tick the box that says 'always stay logged in'.
This should (or at least it does for me) mean that your logon and password are stored in a cookie - so you don't have to logon each time.


----------



## kingcutter

how about a readers wife section. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> how about a readers wife section. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


But we've already got somewhere titled 'For Sale'???

Fliipin eck - hope the missus doesn't read this one.... :-/


----------



## moley

> um. Tick the box that says 'always stay logged in'.
> This should (or at least it does for me) mean that your logon and password are stored in a cookie - so you don't have to logon each time.


Hmmm, I wondered what that was all about.

Moley


----------



## jgoodman00

-I like the polls feature on boxa.net, although I dont understand why a vote doesnt count as a post in terms of keeping the thread at the top of list.
-Ability to jump to first unread post is probably the best single feature.
-Is it possible to add some kind of constraint so that when a user tries to post it first searches for similar posts based on the subject (e.g the bose thread), & suggests these so as to minimize the number of duplicated threads?
-Simplicity of current system is excellent
-I dont like the way certain things from the search feature return data in a very similar colour to the background, making it difficult to see.
-Everything else is pretty much perfect.


----------



## scoTTy

How about a forum for other Audi's?

We have a "other marques" which excludes them and a "VAG Marques based on TT Platform" section which strangley includes RSx which none are.

Perhaps that one should be renamed VAG Marques and have an "others" section.

Having said all that, if I am the only person to notice after all this time perhaps we don't need one :-/ (would have been handy for stuff about the S4 and S4 cab though)


----------



## nutts

Just lump ALL other Marques together... ie just have 2 car focused boards, the TT board and the an Other Marques board. :-/


----------



## vagman

Or, two car only forums. One TT forum, one Audi forum.

Do we really need an Other Marques forum, which only encourages a rag bag collection of Trolls and Ninjas to criticise and slag the TT/Audi.

Or there could be a third car forum, as long as it is restriced to German marques.


----------

